# Pike Island Dam



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

:S Fished the dam this morning from around 4:40 to 6 am...nothing...bunch of leaves and such floating around the surface...one fisherman there when I got there hadn't done any good either. He said he just caught one just before I left...be good/good fish'n.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

water is still way up isn t it???


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

well, it wasn't bad, was thinking I should tell how far below the concrete it was..lol, I 'd say it was around 5 foot....usually fishing is good on the rise there...guy that was there said he caught 5 a few days earlier...also said he fishes every nite, didn't really recognize him , but that ain't nothing...be good/good fish'n..


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Kind of figured the fishing would be heating up now, usually when I go down to Pike Island and my rod tip is freezing up, and I cant feel my fingers, the fishing are bit'n pretty good. Im going to try and swing by there one evening on my way home from work.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

im watching the water level. husky jr heading down tomarrow to try it.water is going down a little.its at 17 ft now.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Pike has been disappointing for me this year.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

we had a great spring bite! stayed away till winter. still waiting for good reports.take a day your welcome along in spring.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thinking bout heading down Thurs if I can get a decent report ot two.If not, I'll head to Cumberland.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I fished pike island saturday evening and caught a couple small saugeyes, and didnt see any descent catches by other anglers


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

its back down to 13.5 now.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I tried for a few hours this evening nothing, the water level is low right now, 13. no one else fishing......
Gary


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i see its back up....15ft.


----------

